# 40 طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل



## نفرتاري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*40** طريقة لجعل حياتك  افضل*​
*
1- خصص من وقتك 10 الى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت  مبتسم*

*
2- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ

3- خصص لنومك 7  ساعات يوميا

4- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء : (( الطاقة + الحماس + العاطفه  ))

5- إلعب ألعاب مسلية يوميا

6- أقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها السنة  الماضية

7- خصص وقتا للغذاء الروحي : (( صـــلاة ، تسبيــح ، ، ،  ))

8- أقض بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام ,, و آخرين  أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام

9- احلم أكثر خــلال يقظتك

10- أكــــثر من  تناول الأغذيه الطبيعية و أقتصد من الأغذية المعلبة

11- اشرب كميات كبيرة من  الماء

12- حاول أن تجعل 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا

13- لاتضيع وقتك  الثمين في الثرثرة

14- أنسى المواضيع ، ولا تذكّر شريكة\شريك حياتك بأخطاء  قد مضت لأنها سوف تسئ للحظات الحالية

15- لاتجعل الأفكار السلبيه تسيـــطر  عليك .. و وفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابية

16- اعلم بإن الحياة مدرســـة و أنت  طالب فيــها .. والمشاكل عبارة عن مسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها

17- كل  إفطارك كــالـملـك .. و غداءك كـالأميـــــر .. و عشـــاءك كـالفقيــــــر  ..

18- ابتسم .. و أضحك أكــــثــــر

19- الحياة قصيرة جــــدا ..  فـــلا تقضـــها في كـــــره الآخــــريـــن

20- لا تأخذ (( جـمـيـع ))  الأمور بجــديــة .. { كــن سـلـسـا و عـقـلانـيـا }

21- ليــس من الضروري  الفوز بجميع المناقشات والمجادلات .. (( حاول أن توافق على الخطــأ ))

22-  انسى الماضي بسلبياته .. حتى لا يفسد مـــســـتــقــبــلك

23- لاتقارن  حيــاتك بغـــيرك .. ولا شريكة\شريك حياتك بالآخريــــن ..

24- الوحيـــــد  المســـؤول عن سعـــادتك (( هو أنــــــت !! ))

25- سامح الجميع بدون  استثناء

26- ما يعتقده الآخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه

27-  أحــســن الــظــن بالله .

28- مهما كانت الاحوال (( جيــدة أو سـيـئـة ))  ثق بأنها ستتغـــــير

29- عملك لن يعتني بك في وقت مرضك .. بل أصدقائــك ..  لذلك اعتـــنــي بــهــم

30- تخلص من جميع الأشياء التي ليس لها متعة أو  منفعة أو جمـــال

31- الحســد هو مضيعة للوقت (( أنت تملك جميــــع  احتياجاتك ))

32- الأفـــضــــل قادم لا محالــــة

33- مهما كان  شعورك ... فلا تضعف .. بل استيقظ .. و انطلق ..

34- اعمل الأمر الــصح  دائماٌ

35- اتصل بوالديك وعائلتك دائـــماُ

36- كن متفائــــلاٌ ..  وســـعـــيدا ..

37- اعطي كل يوم .. شيئا مميزا وجيـــدا للآخريــــن  ..

38- احــــــفـــــظ حــــــدودك ..

39- عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في  الصبــــاح .. و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. فاحمد الله على ذلك ..

40- إبعث  هذه الرسالة الى كل من تحبهم ..


انظر إلى يومك على أنه لوحة فنان  بيضاء.
فإذا عشت يومك بسلبية متقبلاً كل ما ينثره الناس والظروف على لوحتك  ،

فسوف تجد في الغالب على لوحتك فوضى ،

وليس فناً كما هو المفترض أن  يكون.*

*الاخبار
*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع طريف ورااائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك​


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل شكرا *


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلو موضوعك اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع طريف ورااائع جدا شكرا لمجهودك الرب يباركك​





*ميرسى مستر نهيسى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## نفرتاري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *موضوع جميل شكرا *





*ميرسى يا دكتور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *حلو موضوعك اختى العزيزة*
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك*​





*ميرسى يا جوجو
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا نفرتاري

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا نفرتاري
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك





*ميرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## مالدينى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ

- ما يعتقده الآخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه


----------



## maria123 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

40 طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل

موضوع رائععععععععع


----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مالدينى قال:


> - أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ
> 
> - ما يعتقده الآخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه





*ميرسى يا مالدينى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

maria123 قال:


> 40 طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل
> 
> موضوع رائععععععععع






*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodoz (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميييل جدا*
*ميرسى ليكى يا نفرتارى*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضووع مغيد

ميرسي الك


----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *موضوع جميييل جدا*
> *ميرسى ليكى يا نفرتارى*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​





*ميرسى يا قمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> موضووع مغيد
> 
> ميرسي الك





*ميرسى يا اروج
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل*

*- خصص من وقتك 10 الى 30 دقيقه للمشــي . . و أنت مبتسم *

*- أجلس صامتاُ لــمدة 10 دقائـــق يـــومياُ *

*- خصص لنومك 8 ساعات يوميا *

*- عش حياتك بــثلاث أشياء ( الطاقة + الحماس + العاطفه ) *

*- إلعب ألعاب مسلية يوميا *

*- أقرأ كتب أكثر من التي قرأتها سنة 2008 *

*- خصص وقتا للغذاء الروحي ( صـــلاة ,, تسبيــح) *

*- أقض بعض الوقت مع أشخاص أعمارهم تجاوزت الـ 70 سبعين عام ,, و آخرين أعمارهم أقل من 6 أعوام *

*- أحلم أكثر خــلال يقضتك *

*- أكــــثر من تناول الأغذيه الطبيعيه ,, و أقتصد من الأغذية المعلبه *

*- أشرب كميات كبيرة من الماء *

*- حاول أن تجعل 3 أشخاص يبتسمون يوميا *

*- لاتضيع وقتك الثمين في الثرثره *

*- أنسى المواضيع ,, ولا تذكر شريكة\شريك حياتك بأخطاء قد مضت لأنها سوف تسئ للحظات الحاليه *

*- لاتجعل الأفكار السلبيه تسيـــطر عليك .. و وفر طاقتك للأمور الإيجابيه *

*- أعلم بإن الحياة مدرســـه .. و أنت طالب فيــها .. والمشاكل عبارة عن مسائل رياضية يمكن حــلـــها *

*- كل إفطارك كــالـملـك ... و غدائــك كـالأميـــــر .. و عشـــائك كـالفقيــــــر .. *

*- أبتسم .. و أضحك أكــــثــــر *

*- الحياة قصيرة جــــدا ... فـــلا تقضـــها في كـــــره الأخــــريـــن *

*- لا تأخذ (( جـمـيـع )) الأمور بجــديــه .. ( كــن سـلـسـا و عـقـلانـيـا )*

*- ليــس من الضروري الفوز بجميع المناقشات والمجادلات )) حاول أن توافق على الخطــأ من وجهة نظرك )) *

*- أنسى الماضي بسلبياته ,, حتى لا يفسد مـــســـتــقــبــلك *

*- لاتقارن حيــاتك بغـــيرك .. ولا شريكة\شريك حياتك بالأخريــــن .. *

*- الوحيـــــد المســـؤول عن سعـــادتك (( هو أنــــــت !! )) *

*- سامح الجميع بدون استثناء *

*- ما يعتقده الأخرين عنـــك .. لا عــــلاقة لك بـــه *

*- أحــســن الــظــن بالله . *

*- مهما كانت الاحوال .. (( جيــده أو سـيـئـه )) ثق بأنها ستتغـــــير *

*- عملك لن يعتني بك في وقت مرضك .. بل أصدقائــك .. لذلك أعتـــنــي بــهــم *

*- تخلص من جميع الأشياء التي ليس لها متعة أو منفعة أو جمـــال *

*- الحســد هو مضيعة للوقت( أنت تملك جميــــع احتياجاتك ) *

*- الأفـــضــــل قادم لا محالــــه *

*- مهما كان شعورك .. فلا تضعف .. بل أستيقظ .. و أنطلق .. *

*- أعمل الشي الــصح دائماٌ *

*- أتصل بوالديك .. وعائلتك دائـــماُ *

*- كن متفائــــلاٌ .. وســـعـــيدا .. *

*- أعطي كل يوم .. شيئا مميزاٌ وجيـــداٌ للأخريــــن .. *

*- أحــــــفـــــظ حــــــدودك ... *

*- عندمـــا تستيــــقظ في الصبــــاح .. و أنت على قــيد الحياة .. فأحمد الله على ذلك .. *

*- انظر إلى يومك على أنه لوحة فنان بيضاء.*

*فإذا عشت يومك بسلبية متقبلاً كل ما ينثره الناس والظروف على لوحتك ، *

*فسوف تجد في الغالب على لوحتك فوضى ، *

*وليس فناً كما هو المفترض أن يكون*​ 

*منقول *​


----------



## سور (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل*

*نصائح جميلة ومفيدة جدا*
*شكرا ليكى مارمورا كتير*​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل*


موضوع رائع  ونصائح

 مفيدة جداااا يا  مرمورة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل*



سور قال:


> *نصائح جميلة ومفيدة جدا*
> 
> 
> *شكرا ليكى مارمورا كتير*​


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طريقة لجعل حياتك افضل*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع ونصائح
> 
> مفيدة جداااا يا مرمورة
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك كليمو*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بأمانة رائع جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## JOJE (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا نفرتاري علي  الطرق دي
 بجد جميله جدا
 ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير


----------



## نفرتاري (13 يناير 2010)

joje قال:


> شكرا نفرتاري علي  الطرق دي
> بجد جميله جدا
> ربنا يبركك ويعوضك خير





*ميرسى يا جوجى
 ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (13 يناير 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> بأمانة رائع جدا جدا
> ربنا يباركك





*ميرسى يا عماد 
ربنا يباركك*


----------

